# Plündern nordischer Stoffe



## KaiAllard (15. November 2010)

Hallo,

irgendwie finde ich keine Möglichkeit mehr diese passive Fertigkeit zu erlernen.
Meine Schneiderfertigkeit ist 424 und ich bin endlich mit 68 in Nordend angekommen.
Mal liest man, das es ein Quest ist, mal soll man es einfach vom Schneiderlehrer
erlernen können.... Ich stehe hier vor Benjamin Clegg in dem heulenden Fjord und
er hat weder das Quest, noch kann ich es bei ihm erlernen. Als passive Faehigkeit
in meinen Talenten taucht es auch nicht auf.

 Gruesse


----------



## kaepteniglo (15. November 2010)

Hmm, eigentlich bekommt man diese passive Fähigkeit automatisch.

Wenn du deine Übersicht der Berufe anzeigen lässt, steht da nix von der passiven Fähigkeit?


----------



## KaiAllard (15. November 2010)

Omg.... unter Berufe steht es - ja - sorry ^^


----------



## Bismark72 (9. Dezember 2010)

Gibt es eigentlich was vergleichbares In Cataclysm? Hab noch nix gefunden, aber NEED Stoffe... da nun alle anderen damit erste Hilfe skillen ist man schon auf das angewiesen, was man so selber findet.


----------



## Benon (9. Dezember 2010)

Meine freundin hat noch keine fähigkeit dafür bekommen, denk ich auch ncih das man die bekommt. Da sie mit mir zusammenlevelt, ich zwar auf 7chars erste hilfe habe und auch selbst einen schneider, bekommt sie trotzdem von mir den stoff und konnte bis jetzt recht gut skillen.


----------



## Bismark72 (10. Dezember 2010)

Es scheint aber doch so etwas wie das "Plündern nordischer Stoffe" zu geben. Meine Frau und ich questen uns gemeinsam Richtung 85, und dabei looten wir natürlich "Jeder gegen jeden". Hier und da blinkt ein Mob, den sie gelootet hat, aber noch, weil er Glutseide für mich hat. Ist aber weniger als in Nordend, meist "nur" einer.


----------



## Apokalypsis (15. Dezember 2010)

Bismark72 schrieb:


> Es scheint aber doch so etwas wie das "Plündern nordischer Stoffe" zu geben. Meine Frau und ich questen uns gemeinsam Richtung 85, und dabei looten wir natürlich "Jeder gegen jeden". Hier und da blinkt ein Mob, den sie gelootet hat, aber noch, weil er Glutseide für mich hat. Ist aber weniger als in Nordend, meist "nur" einer.



Ab 85iger und Hero Instanzen werden es mehr. Letztens sogar 6 Stück rausgeholt nachdem einer gelootet hat.


----------



## ego1899 (27. März 2011)

Is zwar unlogisch weil im Tooltip ja eindeutig "Nordend" steht, aber nachdem ich nun Schneiderei fertig geskillt hab fällt mir so auf wie abartig viel Glutseidenstoff ich sammel...

Klar in HC´´s mag jetzt mehr droppen, aber hab es auch oft das ich einen mob nicht looten kann, er dann von einem anderem gelootet wird und er dann für mich frei wird und ich dann danach noch Stoff darin finde, wie beim Plündern nordischer Stoffe eben auch.

Wie kann das denn sein? Ich mein da liegt ja dann ausschließlich Stoff drin, nicht mal Gold... 
Lässt doch kaum einer für mich liegen oder? ^^

Bin immer mit Kuya zusammen in HC´´s unterwegs und ich hab ihm letztes mal gefragt ob er auch so viel Stoff aufgesammelt hat.
Wir waren gerade ma in 2 (naja ehrlich gesagt noch nich mal 1  1/2 HC´´s). Ich hatte ganze 57 Stoffe aufgesammelt, er nur 7...
Vielleicht doch auf das Plündern nordischer Stoffe zurückzuführen?

Hätte das Blizzard nich offiziell angekündigt? Den Tooltipp geändert? In ner Patchnote gepostet?
Kann mir das irgendwie nich erklären...

Hab jetzt an einem einzigen Tag 420 Glutseidenstoff gesammelt, also über 20 Stacks...


----------



## Dagonzo (27. März 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Is zwar unlogisch weil im Tooltip ja eindeutig "Nordend" steht, aber nachdem ich nun Schneiderei fertig geskillt hab fällt mir so auf wie abartig viel Glutseidenstoff ich sammel...



Wie so oft, wird man wahrscheinlich einfach vergessen haben den Tooltip anzupassen.


----------



## Elenenedh (28. März 2011)

Ich vermute, es handelt sich einfach um ein "Schneiderei"-Feature, das nirgendwo Erwähnung gefunden hat. Zumindest verhält es sich mit dem "Nach-Looten" genauso wie in WotLK: Erst wenn mein Gruppenkollege seine Beute aus den Überresten des Mobs rausgeholt hat, kann auch ich erst den Bonus-Stoff einsammeln. Mich würde interessieren, ob das auch auf Pre-WotLK-Stoffdropraten zutrifft - hat da jemand Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## Valdrasiala (28. März 2011)

Die passive Fähigkeit "Plündern nordischer Stoffe" gilt nur in Nordend und in den Cata-Gebieten und -Instanzen.
Blizzard hat sich mit Cata leider kein "Upgrade" für die passive Fähigkeit einfallen lassen, es ist einfach so, dass Schneider in eigenen Mobs mehr Frost- und Glutseiden-Stoff finden und bei fremden Mobs nachlooten können. 

Eigentlich müßte die Fähigkeit jetzt "Plündern nordischer und kataklysmischer Stoffe" heißen.

@ Elenenedh: Nein, für Pre-WotLK-Mobs gilt er Bonus nicht.


----------



## ego1899 (31. März 2011)

Hm naja is das jetzt ne Vermutung oder kannst du das irgendwie belegen? ^^ Naja aber klingt schon logisch...
Und nein, Pre-WotLK mäßig hab ich da auch keinen Unterschied festgestellt. Level aktuell meinen Krieger wegen nem Realmwechsel neu hoch und habe da noch nicht dearartiges festgestellt...


----------



## Tidra-on (17. September 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Die passive Fähigkeit "Plündern nordischer Stoffe" gilt nur in Nordend und in den Cata-Gebieten und -Instanzen.
> Blizzard hat sich mit Cata leider kein "Upgrade" für die passive Fähigkeit einfallen lassen, es ist einfach so, dass Schneider in eigenen Mobs mehr Frost- und Glutseiden-Stoff finden und bei fremden Mobs nachlooten können.
> 
> Eigentlich müßte die Fähigkeit jetzt "Plündern nordischer und kataklysmischer Stoffe" heißen.
> ...



Right.
Die Fähigkeit Plündern nordischer Stoffe lernt man übrigens NICHT automatisch. Für diese gibts in Dalaran gegenüber dem Juwelehrer in dem Häuschen einen NPC der eine einmalige Quest gibt, die man dort direkt annimmt und wieder abgibt...un voila hat man die Fertigkeit.


----------



## Avolus (17. September 2011)

Tidra-on schrieb:


> Die Fähigkeit Plündern nordischer Stoffe lernt man übrigens NICHT automatisch. Für diese gibts in Dalaran gegenüber dem Juwelehrer in dem Häuschen einen NPC der eine einmalige Quest gibt, die man dort direkt annimmt und wieder abgibt...un voila hat man die Fertigkeit.



Nicht nur dort, sondern bspw. auch in den Hochburgen der beiden Fraktionen in der boreanischen Tundra.


----------



## sourc (18. September 2011)

Habe die Fertigkeit bein Mob gefunden, is son buch ^^


----------

